# Another tombstone??



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, so I just finished my first prop of the season, and yes, it's a tombstone. I actually updated a stone I had been using for the past four years, but I wanted to give it a little bit more zing:










I then finished it off with some spanish moss and some LED lights:




























If you're interested, the whole how-to is here.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice. I really like it under orange/red light


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice job and I agree the orange is a great colour.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

nice epitaph! I like the more subtle references like that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think adding a little zing to an old tombstone is a great idea.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

It looks really good under that orange light.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The moss and LED's are a really nice added touch, great job!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

The new tombstones looks great, and the eyes make it creepy!


----------



## Resurrected (Aug 18, 2010)

Very cool...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great looking stone. I really like the lighting on it.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay, tombstone number 2 is finished!! This is the sister piece to the Pratt stone above. On this one, I used the same mache skull, but used green LED eyes. For some reason, the green seem to be much brighter than the red.

Give it up for Mr. Blasko!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh i like them! the green LEDs are awesome! great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another fine tombstone! The lettering is beautifully done and I like the little embellishments you've added.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Very cool! Your stones rock. Love the lettering as well. Were they stenciled or hand-painted?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

All the lettering was stenciled (I'm good, but not that good!). I used a marker for the outlines of the letters, then went back with black paint and filled everything in.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

stellar work !!!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME! Great job!


----------

